# Best placement for a ceiling drop to table saw



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
Still designing my dust collection.. I was thinking about having one pipe run on the floor to my table saw, but not sure how I like the tripping hazard. If I do a ceiling run with a drop, where is the best place for the drop to go? I'm thinking the back right corner (standing from infeed) just beyond the maximum range of the fence... Good spot? Or is a floor run better?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

off the fence to the right is the only place it will not routinely get in the way . . .
(unless you're cutting up 4x8 sheets)


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Off the end of your extension table, which will be on the right or left of your saw, depending on whether you have a right or left tilt saw and a long or short extension table. In either case, this is about as far away from the saw as you can get and still have it connected to the saw, but out of your way. It will interfere with your large work in any other position.

Charley


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a floor run ....*



Rhaugle said:


> Hi guys,
> Still designing my dust collection.. I was thinking about having one pipe run on the floor to my table saw, but not sure how I like the tripping hazard. If I do a ceiling run with a drop, where is the best place for the drop to go? I'm thinking the back right corner (standing from infeed) just beyond the maximum range of the fence... Good spot? Or is a floor run better?


 The long 4" run covers all 3 table saws:










I never did want any ceiling runs because of the looks and the obstructions. Instead I bought 2 Jet 1100's on mobile bases. I use one for the table saw and jointer with quick disconnects, less than 10 secs to switch out. I use the other for drum sander(s) and planer(s). 

It was easier to do that than hang pipe and all the futzin' around with elbows and such. The 4" flex hoses are 6 ft maximum in length.
It does take up 2X the floor space, but no big deal. One DC would have work OK, but they were on sale ........ :vs_cool:


----------

